# embryos not becoming blastocysts



## Ronni Akara (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm new here and had a question (please let me know if there's somewhere else I should post it):
I'm 41 (DH is 53) and we are in our second cycle of IVF. Had 9 eggs at retrieval and all of them fertilized. Two were day-3 transfers and they said they wanted to see if any of the others would reach blastocyst stage. Well, I found out today that none of them did. I'm feeling like: if NONE of the seven reached blastocyst stage in the lab, doesn't that seem to suggest that the two they transfered have little hope of turning into anything? 
So, of course, I'm seeking success stories from similar situations  
I haven't seen the lab report yet, so I don't know everything about the two they transfered but I know they are were likely 2s and definitely not 1s (i.e. they had some fragmentation).
Anyone have a similar story that ends well?

Thanks!
Ronni


----------



## VoyageXOXO (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Ronni,

Welcome! Sorry I can't help you as I'm not at the IVF stage yet but its in the pipeline soon if the Gonadotrophin injections dont work (i'm on round 4 of 6 cycles). I had a question I wondered if you could let me know, how long did you have to wait for your 1st cycle of IVF and how long between the 1st and 2nd one?

Keeping fingers & toes crossed everything works out for you


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Ronni,

I always had trouble getting any embryos to blastocyst in the lab - the few that did were of poor quality.  However, I have two children from day 2/3 transfers.  I think sometimes they are just better off back earlier.  I have also certainly heard stories on here of day 2/3 transfers that were successful when other embryos in the lab didn't make blastocyst.  It doesn't mean that the embryos transferred definitely won't work.  Take care and lots and lots of luck.  

S xx


----------



## Ronni Akara (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your story Sapphire! I have a pregnancy test scheduled for Thursday...
And, Voyage, I'm not 100% sure I understand your question. We actually started with ivf (didn't do any other kinds of treatment before). We first met our doc last fall, had our first round of ivf in April and in the tww with second round now. Does that help? Let me know if you've got more questions. 

Best,
Ronni


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Ronnie
Just to give you that positive story you were looking for although slightly different as it was donor egg rather than my own.

In my last clinic, we got a good number of eggs and most went to blast but I had no success (see signature).  In January we changed clinic and went with a new donor.  We got about 8 eggs of which 7 fertilised.  Froze one at 3 days and put two back.  One embryo was lost at that stage and the remaining 3 were taken to blast but none them made it.  Leaving us with just 3 eggs, two in me and one in the freezer.

I wasn't hopeful at all given how good our previous donor's eggs had been ans they hadn't worked.  I also had my thinnest lining ever.  However I am now 23weeks pregnant.

There is no rhyme or reason for these things.  Good luck on Thursday!

Turia x


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Ronnie - if they chose two to put back in on day 3 I would sat that those two looked stronger than the others.  (If not they would have waited until day 5 to pick which two to use).  When we had our first cycle they were all a similar grade at day 3, but two clear leaders at day 5.  They waited an extra day, but none were suitable for freezing.  One of the two transferred stuck and is now 4 years old.  I have also read lots of posts about people who have had three day transfers with really good  results. Based on what you have said, it sounds like your clinic made the right choice in when to transfer and which embies to use.  Good luck for your test.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Ronni I have 2 yr old identical twins from a "poor" quality 3 day transfer x


----------



## Ronni Akara (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks, all, for your support. Had my beta test today and beta was 61...so positive though kind of low and they want to check again in a couple of days. Don't think the possibility of a BFP has sunk in yet....

If nothing else, this is farther than we've gotten before!!!!


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Congratulations Ronni.  My clinic were happy with anything over 50 on test day so hope your second result shows a lovely rise.  Good luck    

Sxx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Congratulations.  Hope you get good news on the next test.


----------



## Ronni Akara (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok! Here we go: first beta was 61 and 3 days later it's 155. 

Sending blessings of good things to all of you!
Ronni


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Great news


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

That is great news.  Many congratulations.

S xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

brilliant news honey  

xxx


----------



## Sally1108 (Sep 8, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS  love reading stories like these

baby dust to everyone x x x


----------

